# So far, I paid less than $100 for more than $1000 of stuff in the last few weeks.



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

OH MY GOD, IT'S ALREADY THE SECOND DAY OF THE YEAR! I NEED MY HALLOWEEN FIX, NOW!
AND I SOMEHOW GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes, I scored another AMAZING score... and somre REAL halloween stuff too (not amazing props, but for the price.. holy crap!)... for something like 99% OFF... Here is a preview...
My receit : (Original prices, left colum, what I paid, right colum, as 29.99, paid 1.49...) 

















Will post pics and vid tomorrow.
TOTAL PAID : 21.34$, with tax, 24.11$


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Whoa! Nice score indeed. I checked out your total savings too, awesome!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Holy Cow! Great savings ... I can't find anywhere here that has Halloween stuff out anymore. Valentine's Day and Easter I can find ...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You sure know how to shop!!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

See my galleries for more pics of my new haul!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

*Attention, Canadiens! Check your Zellers for liquidations! I score a huge hail!*

Since Zellers are closing aorund Canada, they are liquidating everything, and yesterday, I scored 410$ worth of Halloween stuff for 24$ only (see tread I created about it and my gallery).

Good luck!

JM


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sweet score!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Awesome haul!!! Were did you go?


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

At Zellers, they are all closing in Canada, being replace by Target. Everything is in liquidation.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I should go shopping with you. I can never find deals like that. Great score!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Very nice haul!


----------



## Haunted girl (Sep 29, 2012)

AWESOME!! wish i had a store like that with halloween still. They were putting out christmas and v-day stuff here when we still had 2 weeks until halloween. (facepalm) My city doesnt have the scare spirit i do i guess.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats on a great score! Nice way to start the new year by getting a jump on your haunt stash.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow!! great score!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

*DAy 5 in the new year, Scored another hit! just scored another Shiatsu Massager!*

I just scored my second Shiatsu Massager for again, only 8$, again. Thank's to Doto's help, we built my favorite project of last year with my first massager. This year, I want to make a standing prop, if possible. I might use one of the 4 recently aquired vampire.

Please see also my other vids of my first shiatsu zombie to see it, it was my favorite building prop of the year, I think.

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Great find I like the hanging Groom and Bride props


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Good catch on findng that Halloween stuff! It's kinda sad hearing another store chain going out, but the good news is Target has good Halloween stuff too good sales after!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great price!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

*So far, I paid less than 100$ for more than 1000$ of stuff in the last few weeks.*

First haul : store price : 300$, paid : 50$






Second haul : store price : around 200$, paid : 20$






3rd Hauld : store price : 410$, paid 20$






4th haul: store price 100$, paid 5$






This doesn't count the shiatsu massager and the Music and light show I got at 75% off too.

Man, my 2013 Haunt is already grown amazingly well already. Light shows, tons of spiders pods for my already huge spider collection... OOOOHHHH! Imagine all of the spider pods in the tree, that will look amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (serioulsly, just thought of it!!!!!!!)

I didn't score much in 2012, and already, I scored so many stuff, this is turning out in a great year already!

JM


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

At the rate you're going, your next big score might have to be a storage shed. Great hunting.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

OK, that does it! Next year we need to plan a road trip to Canada and score some of these incredible deals in January :googly:. In my area things are picked clean by November 2. Congrats on your great scores!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Someone posted on my youtube channel that I am faking some of these deals. Okay, I am busted! I own a giant Halloween prop Factory in China, and they send me every few weeks some samples to show off. Right... 

Every deals I did get, are truly real, me showing the receits are proof, I think, and I do have some live witnesses as Doto and the Mistress of the Dark in the last year. 

But it does raise an interesting question.How come I get theses amazing deals and no one else?
I got most of my deals at Zellers (closing soon, why everything Halloween is at 95% off) and Shoppers Drugmart have always amazing clearance after |Hallwoeen, and please note that these are stores that are not in the US. 

One of the main reason I get some amazing deals is also because I talk the mamagers directly. They are the ones who always gives me clearance on most othe time. 

JM


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Someone thinks you are faking these deals? It must be one of those pathetic people with no life that cruse the internet looking to get things stirred up. Next they'll be e-mailing some collage football player pretending to be a girlfriend. You scored great deals, and at the end of the day you have the props, and that's all that matters in haunting.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Jack Mac said:


> OK, that does it! Next year we need to plan a road trip to Canada and score some of these incredible deals in January :googly:. In my area things are picked clean by November 2. Congrats on your great scores!


Count me in! Maybe we can rent a bus and have the very first Haunt Forum Shopping Weekend Extravaganza!!!!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

The sad part, I know who exactly who is it, and yes, he is a sad jealous case. I am not sure he is on this forum, probebly, and I know he as also multiple accounts on different names at Halloween Forum and youtube, and probebly here too, would not surprise me.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Osenator said:


> Someone posted on my youtube channel that I am faking some of these deals. Okay, I am busted! I own a giant Halloween prop Factory in China, and they send me every few weeks some samples to show off. Right...
> 
> Every deals I did get, are truly real, me showing the receits are proof, I think, and I do have some live witnesses as Doto and the Mistress of the Dark in the last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow what a great haul way to go! I do like the idea of a Canada road trip for all of us lol


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Timing is everything, I usually get the best deals 2 weeks, after Halloween, when everything is 75% or better, and it's a hit and miss. Luck is a real factor, I think.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Here for the none beleivers


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

*My first Dollar Store Hit of the year, and MORE FREE STUFF and maybe going Pro again*


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love your Canadein accent and your pretty cat!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you, you are making me and the cats blush!


----------

